# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Жан-Ноэль де Галзан, генеральный директор WALLIX: Мы хотим стать номером один на рынке систем управления привилегированными пользователями

## CyberWriter

Жан-Ноэль де Галзан        


                                    Мы хотим стать номером один на рынке систем управления привилегированными пользователями        


 


_Генеральный директор компании WALLIX, Жан-Ноэль де Галзан (Jean-Noel de Galzain), рассказал об истории создания своей компании,  о текущем состоянии и перспективах развития рынка систем управления привилегированными пользователями (PUM)._ 
подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

